# Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seitdem ich mein Boot regelmäßig slippe, ärger ich mich über den schlecht begehbaren Trailer. Also habe ich mich im Internet umgeschaut, ob es Alternativen gibt. Manche Bootbesitzer haben ihrem Trailer Laufstege spendiert. Tolle Idee...aber woher beziehen? Ab morgen gibt es bei Praktiker 2 x 1,5m Alu-Auffahrrampen für € 50,00 anstatt €90,00. Wenn man jeweils 2 auf jeder Seite des Trailers montiert, das sind 3m Laufsteg pro Seite, dürfte das reichen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

LG Axel


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

den tip hab ich auch schon diverse male bekommen !
soll gut gehen damit - ich selber kam noch nicht zum aufschrauben |uhoh:


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hi,
oder ganz normales Riffelblech.
Solltest aber bedenken das du am Rahmen vom Trailer nicht einfach bohren darfst , wird beim Tüv nicht so gerne gesehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Kann man auch ohne bohren befestigen. Schraubgestänge in U-Form. Keine Ahnung, wie das heisst. Gibts aber im Eisenwarengeschäft....


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

wenn du Riffelblech nimmst, dann mußt du das erst wieder kanten um Stabilität rein zu bekommen .... 
befestigen mit U-Schellen einfach


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Riffelblech in diesen Abmaßen wird nicht günstiger sein...und man hat die Arbeit mit dem Abkanten. Die Rampen von Real Kauf sind die bessere Wahl.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

ich dachte Praktiker |kopfkrat :m
aber du brauchst nur auf einer Seite nen Laufsteg ... wofür denn auf beiden ?
ist ja nur dazu da das du dann nach hinten kommst um den Haken am Boot einzuhängen ...


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

ja Praktiker.....2 Seiten...weils einheitlich aussieht...die Dinger sind nicht gerade breit....und wenn man aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt, dann sind 2 besser.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Moin, ich habe hier in meinem Ort wo ich arbeite einen Metallverwerter. Der hat hin und wieder Riffelblech in 6mm im Container liegen. Habe erst letztens 3m für 12.--€ bekommen. Dann zum Baumarkt ne verbeulte Aluleiter zu 5.--€ bekommen und die Bleche draufgenietet.

Sieht dann so aus:





Und ich muss sagen: sowas wird gebraucht. Ist total klasse so eine Gangway.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe hier in meinem Ort wo ich arbeite einen Metallverwerter. Der hat hin und wieder Riffelblech in 6mm im Container liegen. Habe erst letztens 3m für 12.--€ bekommen. Dann zum Baumarkt ne verbeulte Aluleiter zu 5.--€ bekommen und die Bleche draufgenietet.
> 
> Sieht dann so aus:
> 
> ...



Hi,
geil, einfach und genial #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

@gpsjunky ist das nicht dein alter Trailer du hatest doch beim letzten mal nen anderen oder?|bigeyes
Man sieht auf jeden Fall das es deiner ist der ist Perfect für Leute die nicht nur einmal im Jahr Slipen .#6
Hab bei meinem immer noch keine Bleche drauf. Weißt ja keine Zeit muß immer Arb...ne Angeln.:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Pssssstttt Tim, jo das ist mein Vorgänger. Ich habe vom neuen Trailer leider noch kein Bild.

Die ganzen Rollen haben aber auch einen Nachteil: Das Boot lag schon auf der Slippe, weil ich vergessen habe den kleinen Hebel an der Winde umzu legen, und bin rückwärts die Slippe runter. So auf der halben slippe ein gerumpel hinten an der Kupplung und schon lag die Shetland auf der Slippe. Ist aber nix passiert ausser bisschen Farbe unten am Kiel ab.


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ich habe mir gebraucht zwei Lichtgitterroste besorgt. Haben mich zusammen 40 € gekostet.

Einfach zurcht schneiden und gut ist. Selbst bei Frost auf den Rosten keinerlei Rutschgefahr.

Sieht dann so aus.


----------



## tok plaa (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Das sind doch mal ein paar vernünftige Vorschläge...Vielen Dank.


----------



## Freelander (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Danke für den Tipp mit Praktiker habe mir gleich einen Satz geholt und im Frühjahr hat mein Trailer dann endlich auch eine Gangway.#6|wavey:


----------



## tok plaa (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ich habe mir die Rampen auch gekauft.......meine Frau hat dafür das Gewächshaus aus der Werbung bekommen. )
War ein guter Deal...für sie.


----------



## Urmeli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hallo,

Hab meinen "Laufsteg" nicht aus Metall sondern aus Kesseldruck imprägnierter Lärche gebaut. Solches Holz kriegt man im Baumarkt meistens einseitig gerillt und dient zum bauen von Aussenterassen im Gartenbereich. Durch den Kessseldruck ist das Holz Witterungsbeständig und Lärche besitzt schon von Natur aus gute Eigenschaften und ist sehr witterungsbeständig. die 2 Bretter werden im Abstand von etwa 2-3cm voneinander mit Inox U-bügel diekt an den verstrebungen  des Trailers verschraubt. Das ganze hat kaum Gewicht, istwitterungsbeständig, rutschsicher und schnell und einfach  zu bauen. Hab den Steg jetzt schon 4 Jahre an meinem Trailer, das Boot wird regelmässig geslipt ob in Salz oder Süsswasser, alles kein Problem.

Bis der Tage

Urmeli


----------



## tok plaa (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Kann im nassen Zustand aber auch rutschig werden.....


----------



## Urmeli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Also bis dato kein Problem , kannn natürlich mal vorkommen auch je nach sohlenmaterial der schuhe /Stiefel.


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hab auch eine auf Holz und die ist der größte Mist. Bisschen nass und man rutscht wie Sau drauf. Werd mir im Frühjahr auch eine aus Auffahrrampen oder Gitterrost bauen. #6


----------



## tok plaa (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Am Hafen in Breege ( Rügen ) ist auch ein Steg aus geriffeltem Holz.....saurutschig...


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Haben von der Firma auch schon versucht das geriffelte Holz Rutschhemmend zu beschichten.

Nützt alles nichts. Und im Winter schonmal garnicht. Wenn Schnee oder Eis drauf ist gehts richtig ab.

Kann mit Lichtgitter nicht passieren. Habe auch schon gesehen wie einer auf angefrorenes Riffelblech an der Slippe den Trailer beim Austrailen bis ins Wasser gerutscht ist. Hat sich nichts getan aber wenn das beim Eintrailern passiert ist der Tag gelaufen und man kann im Winter getroste den Rückweg antreten.


----------



## tok plaa (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

*Also sind wir uns einig, dass Holz nicht in Frage kommt.*



Ich habe letztes Jahr auf einer Messe eine Filitiervorrichtung für die Reeling gesehen. Hat jemand schon mal etwas ähnliches selber gebaut?

Axel


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ich filetier lieber an Land. Mir ist da nicht immer so gut bei.:v


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

So sieht meiner aus, hat ein Freund für mich gemacht


----------



## tok plaa (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ist der problemlos abnehmbar? Woher hat Dein Kumpel die Materialien?


----------



## Freelander (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*



Dolfin schrieb:


> So sieht meiner aus, hat ein Freund für mich gemacht


 
Hast Du mal ein Foto von unten wie der befestigt ist?GrußFreelander


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ja,
der ist nur mit einer einzigen Flügelschraube befestigt. Das Teil ist aus diesem weißen Kunststoff. Das Lineal und der Bootsname sind aus einer Aluminium/Kunststoffplatte gefertigt. Diese wurden dann auf ner CNC Fräse bearbeitet und als "Einlegearbeit" in den Kunststoff eingebettet. Der Kumpel, der das gebaut hat, ist übrigens aus Celle...
Ich stell am Abend noch ein paar Details rein. Ich müße noch Fotos davon haben.

Es handelt sich um eine Niroauflage, die mit U-Schienen auf der Reling plaziert wird. Dazu kommt eine senkrechte feste Stange an der eine Scharnierschelle mit einer Schraube sitzt. Diese wird um die senkrechte Relingstütze gelegt, geschlossen und festgezogen.


----------



## Freelander (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Danke,habe es jetzt erst gesehen.
Das ist doch mal eine schöne Befestigung.Mal sehen ob ich sowas ähnliches im Frühjahr auch bei meinem Boot hinbekomme.|wavey:#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (6. März 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hallo Bastler #h
Eure Ideen haben mich auch inspiriert mir endlich einen "Laufsteg" zu bauen . Ist aus Alu-Riffel 5/6 mm . Hat schon Vorteile in 'ner Metallbude zu arbeiten . Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir auch gleich noch aus einem Leiterrest 'ne "Notleiter" zum Einhängen gebaut . Außerdem noch meine drehbaren Spriegelaufnahmen und ein simpler Transportrutenhalter .
Uwe|wavey:
Hier noch ein Paar Bilder


----------



## Klaus S. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hab gerade dashttp://cgi.ebay.de/Treppenstufe-Sic...emQQptZBootsteile_Zubehör?hash=item25594ef9ee http://cgi.ebay.de/Treppenstufe-Sic...emQQptZBootsteile_Zubehör?hash=item25594ef9eegefunden. Hab ihn mal angetickert was 3 m davon kosten sollen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Treppenstufe-Sicherheitsroste-Sicherheitstrittstufe_W0QQitemZ160412137966QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item25594ef9ee


----------



## tok plaa (11. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Habe jetzt endlich mal Lust und Zeit gefunden, die Rampen zu montieren. 2 Paar Auffahrrampen inkl. Befestigungsmaterial lag bei 110,00 Euro ( Baumarkt ). Zusätzlich gabs noch eine Transportbox inkl. Befestigungmaterial ( Ebay ) für 70,00 Euro.....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Das sieht richtig gut aus. Da werde ich auch mal zum Bautempel
Pilgern und mir sone rampen holen.

Danke waren tolle vorschläge.#6


----------



## Klaus S. (13. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Mich würde mal interessieren was der TÜV zu der Kiste sagt :m


----------



## tok plaa (13. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Schränkt doch nicht das Fahrverhalten ein, übersteigt nicht die Breite und ist extra für Anhänger konzipiert...lt. Hersteller.


----------



## Heiko112 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Aber das Leergewicht des Fahrzeuges wurde durch den Anbau ja erhöht. Somit eintragungspflichtig und da nicht geschehen erloschene Zulassung .

So eine Kiste ist nicht schlecht, jetzt noch an die Lichtleiste nen Scharnier und das Ding passt problemlos in den Kofferraum und alles ist gut verstaut.

Habe letztes Wochenende mein Aluboot zerlegt und bin es zurzeit am neu aufbauen. Stelle ich die Tage mal ein paar Bilder rein, sind auch ein paar nützliche Dinge zum Vorschein gekommen.


----------



## tok plaa (15. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Habe gerade mit dem Hersteller telefoniert...ist nicht eintragungspflichtig. Man sollte die Box beim TÜV-Besuch jedoch nicht randvoll mit Werkzeug packen....gut gesichert ist ja selbsverständlich.


----------



## Jens Hinz (15. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hallo Axel

Habe im Juli 2008 mal einen Vorschlag für einen Filetiertisch gemacht. Den Beitrag *Filetierplatz für Kleinboote *findest du unter "Basteln und Selbermachen".
Mittlerweile habe ich noch eine 4mm-Kunststoffplatte auf dem VA-Blech verschraubt. Solche Platten habe ich im Internet - man glaubt es kaum - beim Bastelbedarf für Bumerangs gefunden.

Vielleicht kommt dieser Vorschlag deinen Vorstellungen entgegen.

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## tok plaa (15. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ich habe ein Schneidebrett aus Plastik in der Größe 
600 x 300 x 20 mm und weiß bloß noch nicht, wie ich es kostengünstig an der Reling mit einer Art Schnellspannverschluß befestigen kann.


----------



## Jens Hinz (19. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hallo Axel

Lass blos die Finger davon, ein flaches Brett auf der Reling zu befestigen. Ich sehe schon das eine oder andere Filetiermesser aussenbords verschwinden. 
Das Plastikbrett ist als Unterlage sicher bestens geeignet, braucht aber eine solide Einfassung mit hoher Kante und Abflusslöchern. Bei meinem Filetierplatz ist das Plastikbrett auf die VA-Unterlage geschraubt. 

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## Nordlicht (19. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Ich habe mir meinen Tisch lieber auf die Rückbank gebaut und wenn ich ihn nicht brauche fliegt er in diese eben wieder rein


----------



## Freelander (21. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Habe jetzt endlich mal Lust und Zeit gefunden, die Rampen zu montieren. 2 Paar Auffahrrampen inkl. Befestigungsmaterial lag bei 110,00 Euro ( Baumarkt ). Zusätzlich gabs noch eine Transportbox inkl. Befestigungmaterial ( Ebay ) für 70,00 Euro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht das nur so aus oder hast du das Boot nur nach rückwärts abgespannt das es beim losfahren nicht vom Trailer rutscht?Die vorderen würde ich genau in die andere Richtung abspannen,dann nimmst Du die Last vom Windenstand wenn Du mal abruppt halten mußt oder eine Vollbremsung hinlegen mußt.Das sind dann schon ein paar Tonnen die da dann gegen drücken.ich will nich klug*******n nur so als gut mgemeinter Tipp von mir.Da gibt es auch im Booteforum schon einige Berichte drüber.


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*

Hi,
und ich habe endlich ne Bilgenpumpe im Boot, jetzt kann ich es auch ohne Bedenken bei Regen ohne Persenning im Wasser liegen lassen.
Gruß Udo
Ps. ich kann die Johnson Bilgenpumpen nur empfehlen , inkl. Schwimmschalter 35 Euro


----------



## tok plaa (23. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*



Freelander schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder hast du das Boot nur nach rückwärts abgespannt das es beim losfahren nicht vom Trailer rutscht?Die vorderen würde ich genau in die andere Richtung abspannen,dann nimmst Du die Last vom Windenstand wenn Du mal abruppt halten mußt oder eine Vollbremsung hinlegen mußt.Das sind dann schon ein paar Tonnen die da dann gegen drücken.ich will nich klug*******n nur so als gut mgemeinter Tipp von mir.Da gibt es auch im Booteforum schon einige Berichte drüber.


 
Archimedes wird`s richten....


----------



## Freelander (24. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Archimedes wird`s richten....




Heureka!.......


----------

